# Jamie's New RS4 - Awesome!!!



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Just got back from Harold Wood Audi seeing Jamie's new toy.

Wow, what a beast - absolutely awesome. He kindly took me out in it - that engine is something else. It can do what it says on the can (albeit only up to 6000 rpm at the moment :roll: ) and what a sound - blew me away.

We stopped at the first set of traffic lights and there was a beaten up BMW next to us with the windows down - all we could here was "wow an RS4, they're fast and look at the size of the brakes!" It got a lot of other admiring looks as well.

Here's a few photos:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/IMG_1953~2.JPG

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/IMG_1951~2.JPG

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/IMG_1954~2.JPG

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/IMG_1961~1.JPG

Cangratulations again Jamie [smiley=cheers.gif]

Moley


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice RS Jamie shame about the state of the 2 guys sat in it :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Tug-tastic


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Very nice RS Jamie sham about the state of the 2 guys sat in it :wink:


Welcome to Chav town the guy in the passenger seat was the salesman

Cheer Moley for posting those pics


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Nice. Looking forward to my ride. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll give you a fiver for it :lol:

Very nice matey - can't wait to see it at Kneesworth


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Jammy git :!:

Im not jealous, honest


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice car Duck, enjoy, well done.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Very nice RS Jamie shame about the state of the 2 guys sat in it :wink:


I think they'll both need more than a RS4 to pull a decent woman :wink:

Nice looking motor


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Very nice Jamie.....I'm not jealous at all....honest I'm not.....b'[email protected] :wink:  :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Stunning car Jamie, looking forward to seeing it the metal real soon 8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Just been to the airshow at Waddington and Lincoln Audi had a yellow RS4 cabrio   repeat after me I dont want one ,I dont want one....


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Cheers guys. My sister has just gone on holiday leaving my 18 year old Nephew to fend for himself. So i did the thoughtful thing off taking him out for his dinner.....In Southend :twisted: . If i didnt have reason enough to love this car. I think there was a Evo and Suburu mega meet or something the whole seafront was full with them. As we went past (Slowly) just about everyone stopped what they were doing and lookend at my car. There were shouts of awesome car mate, people nodding and giving me the thumbs up. And was amazed at how many people kept saying look at the size of those F   king brakes  Even a couple of M3 drivers that i came across during the day gave me a nod and a thumbs up. Abit embarrassing but i couldnt wipe the huge grin from my face. Everytime ive stopped somewhere tonight be it the shop or petrol station someone has commented on how great the car looks. Now the only problem is. The majority are blokes. Whereas in the TT it was always the ladies that used to take notice :lol: :lol:


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

that is one sick car Mr Duck, nice one!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> The majority are blokes.


Time to change your "preferences" as well then. :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> The majority are blokes. Whereas in the TT it was always the ladies that used to take notice :lol: :lol:


I did say earlier :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jonah said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > The majority are blokes. Whereas in the TT it was always the ladies that used to take notice :lol: :lol:
> ...


Yes looks like im going to have to go back to paying for it


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> . Everytime ive stopped somewhere .. ......... petrol station someone has commented on how great the car looks. :


You will stopping there SOOO often :wink: 

Great car .... you have just planted the seed for me to get rid of
my TT (used for pleasure) and my V*lvo Estate (used for business)
and get an Avant 8)


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Looking very very nice! Well done mate.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Congrats Jamie. I sense the smile is still there. Enjoy it and save those Shell points as they will mount up pretty quickly.  Remember, 20 MPG is the new 30 MPG. 

I have to say the RS4 or M5 is likely to be my next car but he Porka will do for now. I've just started the ball rolling to see if the wife will go for me having a new Bike. R6 probably. In fact it looks quite promising as she was quite positive about the idea. When I asked her if she minded, she said...



> "hell will freeze over before you get one of those..."


So, the fact she answered me gives me something to work with ...


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

ResB said:


> Congrats Jamie. I sense the smile is still there. Enjoy it and save those Shell points as they will mount up pretty quickly.  Remember, 20 MPG is the new 30 MPG.
> 
> I have to say the RS4 or M5 is likely to be my next car but he Porka will do for now. I've just started the ball rolling to see if the wife will go for me having a new Bike. R6 probably. In fact it looks quite promising as she was quite positive about the idea. When I asked her if she minded, she said...
> 
> ...


I agree, seems convinceable :lol:

My mates got an R6 - awesome machine


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

VERY nice. Def a wise choice to go for the blacked-out brightwork.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

b3ves said:


> VERY nice. Def a wise choice to go for the blacked-out brightwork.
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Cheers Rob. Was worried about it before i got it. But i knew i didnt really like the shiny bits and thought its gotta be better. Then i saw a picture of the black optics pack on a Grey RS4 and wasnt so sure. But once in the flesh it looks stunning. Esp with the SS+ as its a little lower makes it look pretty mean.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

If you see the above in your rear view mirror, I suggest getting out of the way :!: 
Amazing car - cheers for the ride


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Duck please tell me the rest of ure plate is OFF.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I wish


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

Leg said:


> Duck please tell me the rest of ure plate is OFF.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

or "ING FAST"


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

Your new car looks mint mate 8) 8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Nando said:


> If you see the above in your rear view mirror, I suggest getting out of the way :!:
> Amazing car - cheers for the ride


why i eat them for breakfast :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

caney said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > If you see the above in your rear view mirror, I suggest getting out of the way :!:
> ...


forgot about you :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > If you see the above in your rear view mirror, I suggest getting out of the way :!:
> ...


Until you run out of laughing gas, whereupon the smile will switch to the RS4 owner's face :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Nando said:


> If you see the above in your rear view mirror, I suggest getting out of the way :!:
> Amazing car - cheers for the ride


In the mirror it looks like an A4. It could well be a 1.6 litre one. :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

vlastan said:


> In the mirror it looks like an A4. It could well be a 1.6 litre one. :wink:


shame they're not made with a 1.6 lump :roll: :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Until you run out of laughing gas, whereupon the smile will switch to the RS4 owner's face :lol:


Or indeed until you reach a corner ;-)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

b3ves said:


> Until you run out of laughing gas, whereupon the smile will switch to the RS4 owner's face :lol:


don't be so sure mate! my 360bhp(no gas) does 0-60 4.6 secs,1/4 mile 13.2 secs weighs 1420kg against rs4 420bhp weighing 1620kg! i don't do track days but i'm sure a decent driver in mine wouldn't be that far behind :wink: make no mistake though the rs4 is an awsome car and i would love one  my car i'm sure would keep with one on a track but i don't have the skill to do it :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > Until you run out of laughing gas, whereupon the smile will switch to the RS4 owner's face :lol:
> ...


ouch :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > If you see the above in your rear view mirror, I suggest getting out of the way :!:
> ...


 [smiley=klingon.gif]

btw, is this a competition to see how many times we can quote the same picture :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


of course not, that would be silly


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Leg said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Very silly indeed, if you ask me...

Nick


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nem said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo_TT said:
> ...


Glad you agree m8. Anyone doing that would be a fool!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Leg said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


I pitty the fool....

Nick


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Well that thread petered out into drivel eh ;-) wonder whats next, lets discuss whether DSG is automatic or not again, and no matter what anyone says, black is better than silver. Arrghh no cant think of an original subject, sod it im off to wash the car, ill refrain from starting an 'Sorry my fault it rained' thread.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hey kids back on topic, aside from whose dad is the biggest here, is the black grill (Optics Pack) an option on 'lesser' A4s?


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I saw two of these babies today, blue and grey one like yours Jamie. So nice and it looks evil! Its nearly as nice as a BMW CSL mate!  (IMO ofcourse :wink: )


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just had a Nagaro blue one behind me on the A19 I was in the Golf so I let him past :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just had a Nagaro blue one behind me on the A19 I was in the Golf so I let him past :wink:


so if you were in the TT it would have been a different story - right? :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nando said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a Nagaro blue one behind me on the A19 I was in the Golf so I let him past :wink:
> ...


To right m8 :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> Hey kids back on topic, aside from whose dad is the biggest here, is the black grill (Optics Pack) an option on 'lesser' A4s?


Not sure. I cant see why not. It is a Â£300 extra. For some reason. Saying that everyone that has seen it in the flesh has said it looks miles better and more aggressive than the bling.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm disappointed you didn't take up my recommendation for a number plate:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/rsqtro.jpg


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Kell said:


> I'm disappointed you didn't take up my recommendation for a number plate:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/rsqtro.jpg


Was going to look for one after the fact. But with everything that has gone on. I've not given it a thought.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Still there...and only Â£250

http://www.dvla-som.co.uk/home/en/Searc ... &x=48&y=11


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I personally think that plate would devalue a classy car. :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Finally found something wrong with my car. (Knew it would be to good to be true) Got it washed yesterday only to find the clip on the side repeater has broke and obviously its hanging out abit. Funy though out of the 4 cars ive bought from them. This is the third time this has happened :? .

Also hadt to buy a new air intake grille. As a bird got sucked up into it the other day. :roll:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Also hadt to buy a new air intake grille. As a bird got sucked up into it the other day. :roll:


So it's got a jet engine as well - must be the back up 

Moley


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Also hadt to buy a new air intake grille. As a bird got sucked up into it the other day. :roll:


Knew it would help u get laid. What was her name?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

moley said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Also hadt to buy a new air intake grille. As a bird got sucked up into it the other day. :roll:
> ...


Ok i hit a bird...Was going cough cough speed. :twisted:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Leg said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Also hadt to buy a new air intake grille. As a bird got sucked up into it the other day. :roll:
> ...


Didnt bother with names but she was seriously fooked when i pulled her...out


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

lol.

Hows yer Mum? Mines out of hospital now and using her phone like some sort of batman direct line to me for any little thing she needs :roll:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

It needs 20" wheels IMHO.

Hans.


----------

